# Hey Mr. Dunbar Plumbing!



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Hey Dunbar Plumbing! You got relatives up north?  This van was at the supplier this morning.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

futz said:


> Hey Dunbar Plumbing! You got relatives up north?  This van was at the supplier this morning.


Just open the door and see if trash falls out.:laughing:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

He may not be happy about this....


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I think there's at least one other Dunbar Plumbing. I remember Steve saying some guy (possibly in Canada?) wanted to buy his web address.






Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I actually had a link for his company on the front page of my website. I spoke to him once, actually a real nice guy. 

He's from Ireland or somewhere from the EU/UK. 

Told him that if someone was trying to look for him online and got my site by accident, least I can do is send a redirect to his.

He took his site down so I pulled the banner down after I found out.


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> I think there's at least one other Dunbar Plumbing. I remember Steve saying some guy (possibly in Canada?) wanted to buy his web address.


Hmm... I just Googled and this Dunbar Plbg. owns a .ca domain. Perhaps he was looking to buy the .com as well?

There's a Dunbar Street here in Vancouver. The area around it is called Dunbar as well. I assume that's where the company name came from... (looking at the site...). Yup, they're located on Dunbar Street.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Looks like he's got it back up again.

I was offered thousands for my .com years ago from a company out west and turned it down. I bought the .net and .com at the same time years ago. 


Since this became a subject tonight, I just bought the .org and .info extensions.


When I sell the biz someday I can sell those domains as a group for 4 or 5 figures. There are 16 dunbar plumbing companies worldwide. Somebody will want that reach on the net.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

maybe he sent his helper there to get him his pills. :laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Muwahaahahaahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!! :laughing:


I took bunches today, but my deposits at the bank reflected the concerted effort. I'll pay for this tomorrow, but that's why they sell human livers at walmart these days. :blink:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

dunbar plumbing has gone worldwide !!!!!!! :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

there is one here in michigan too they also do mech and ref work


----------

